# Different direction eyes?



## Holly's Momma (Jun 19, 2009)

Our new puppy, butler, has eyes that seem to look in different directions. It doesn't seem to effect his vision but he's so little it's hard to tell if he has bad coordination or if he just hasn't gotten used to himself. He does a few odd things that worry me a tad. If he gets excited or playful or even unsure, he will run backwards or in a backwards circle almost like he gets his forward and backwards mixed up. He also falls a lot but he seems to just get off balance when he does that. He runs straight and if we clap and call him he will come straight to us. The only other problem we have is his teething making him scream at night and he is beginning to scream (not whine or bark) to be held....other than that, lol any ideas about his eyes? He goes to a vet next week.

View attachment 22834


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I would get him checked by a vet just to be safe.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I wouldn't worry as long as he is happy and alert. His eyes will probably become straight as he grows, my Chloe had the same thing.

This was her at 8 weeks



This was her by about 16 weeks



And you can see her now in my siggy - you would never know she had funny eyes now.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Perhaps it's an immaturity of the eye muscles. I have seen pics of puppies with eyes like that before but I can't say I've seen an adult dog like it. Even if it is a problem I should think it could be fixed, when I was little I had 2 ops on my eyes, I had a squint, one of my eyes turned inwards towards my nose. Had that one done and then the other one turned. After they were both fixed never had a problem since. I know in humans sometimes it can be corrected just by wearing an eye patch for a short while. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I think it notices more with chi's as their eyes are so big. As for the running backwards, not a clue but he does sound a little character!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Julie1962 (Apr 28, 2013)

Running back wards isn't a problem I remember several of our puppies have done that. Also the eyes usually sort themselves out but if you are worried a vet trip may be best to reassure you.

Screaming to be picked up is behavioural and needs to be nipped in the bud or you will have a shrieking dog on your hands !


----------



## Holly's Momma (Jun 19, 2009)

Well over been stopping the screaming so that is much better. But he stills runs backwards, lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

